# فيديو: سوخوي 33 تقوم بحركة الكوبرا



## م المصري (17 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

حركة الكوبرا تقوم بها طائرة سوخوي 33 حجم الملف 4.17 ميغا بايت وطوله 16 ثانية والحركة فيه واضحة تماما بكافة مراحلها .

أضغط على الرابط بالزر الأيمن وخذ خيار حفظ باسم 

http://birch.family.tripod.com/kobra.avi



اللافت للنظر في المقطع أن الزاوية التي تأخذاها الطائرة في بداية الحركة تقارب ال160 درجة وعند عودة الطائرة من وضع السكون إلى وضعها الطبيعي تأخذ فورا تسارع كبير ولم أستطع المعرفة إذا كانت الطائرة قد شغلت الحارق ولكن على الأغلب لم تشغله في أي جزء من أجزاء الحركة . 

تحياتي


----------



## a7med4u (25 فبراير 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م المصري (25 فبراير 2007)

a7med4u قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووور



مرورك شرف الموضوع يا اخي ,,,,,,,, تحياتي


----------



## engramy (5 مارس 2007)

مشكور أخي على هذا المقطع

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م المصري (5 مارس 2007)

engramy قال:


> مشكور أخي على هذا المقطع
> 
> وجزاك الله خيرا



شكرا يا أخي ,,,,, علي المرور ,,,

و اهلا و سهلا دائما


----------



## gabr (12 مارس 2007)

please put a new link and thank you


----------



## flanker (19 مارس 2007)

شكررررررررررررررررا


----------



## م المصري (26 ديسمبر 2007)

اداء رشيق ...... لطائره رشيقه 

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## اكديد (26 ديسمبر 2007)

فديو رائع ...
شككراااا..................


----------



## mohamd.gamr (24 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------

